# AXMEN producers



## Wolfcsm (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't the producers of AXMEN monitor this forum at one time?

Would like to know a bit about why the show is going to more and more drama and less and less about AXMEN.

Hal


----------



## carym2a (Apr 10, 2012)

I think they are going for the drama city type, wwf wanta be's, and romper room crowd, I think its an absolute gross insult to the timber and lumber industry. It's like they are backed by the environ-mental-ists to try and show what kind of out of control crybabies are out in our forests killing trees. thanks alot AXMEN way to represent all of us!

Cary


----------



## chucker (Apr 15, 2012)

!! SAY WHAT !! NO AXE MEN TONIGHT ?? damn! and here i wanted another lesson on how to whine and cry like a real lumber jack/woodsman.... !!THANKS PRODUCERS!! for another lost lesson....


----------



## chucker (Apr 22, 2012)

*!! " yippi - yea "!!*

so there,s a new addition to teach us how to whine and cry like the real --- best loggers in the woods tonight... so if i cant learn how to whine right with this lesson tonight im just going to take my saw and go home! go home to have a real wine lesson of course...


----------



## superjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd like to see more of the cutting . axmen show seems to concentrate on removing and loading the logs... skips over the little detail of bringing them down... Too dangerous for the camera men?


----------



## dwraisor (Apr 23, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I'd like to see more of the cutting . axmen show seems to concentrate on removing and loading the logs... skips over the little detail of bringing them down... Too dangerous for the camera men?



Hard to stage drama with one cutter, and one camera man... only so many dramatic trees to fell in the woods. They covered leaners, blow downs and barber chairs in seasons one and two... so now then they only have rigging and yarder crew drama to make up...

dw


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 23, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Hard to stage drama with one cutter, and one camera man... only so many dramatic trees to fell in the woods. They covered leaners, blow downs and barber chairs in seasons one and two... so now then they only have rigging and yarder crew drama to make up...
> 
> dw



I think that is really the point. They have focused on such a small part of the industry, they had to start drama to make new topics. When they did go outside their realm, they picked some real morons to focus on. They are trying the TV sitcom motive of character development and applying it to a documentary style show. The two just don't mix.


----------



## Dennis Gauge (Apr 23, 2012)

Been said many times, but the TECHNICAL aspect of the business can be covered in excruciating detail, in one two-hour documentary.

Can you HONESTLY say that you would watch a show about guys cutting down trees for season after season after season?


----------



## dwraisor (Apr 23, 2012)

Dennis Gauge said:


> ...Can you HONESTLY say that you would watch a show about guys cutting down trees for season after season after season?




Probably not, but they could at least show the jobs start to finish, from the day the first tree is felled until the last is loaded, not just the yarder setup, and the the riggin work. They should mix in more cutting.

dw


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 24, 2012)

Dennis Gauge said:


> Been said many times, but the TECHNICAL aspect of the business can be covered in excruciating detail, in one two-hour documentary.
> 
> Can you HONESTLY say that you would watch a show about guys cutting down trees for season after season after season?



If they showed all aspects and changed companies every season, then it could get interesting.


----------



## MikeyG (Apr 24, 2012)

they could tone down the extra drama, lose Jimmy and add some heli-logging.


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Apr 24, 2012)

Heli-loggers on Nat-Geo is TEN times the show Ax Men is. I mean seriously, I love the timber industry and all aspects from standing tree to milling ops, Ax Men shows NOTHING about what it is to work in the industry. At least Heli-loggers actually had real content, not this scripted bullsh*t that Ax Men has. It's just a bunch of jackass, crybaby, pottymouth actors. Every other word out of almost every one of them is F**K. Who is this S&S jackass, where do they get people like that? That dad is living proof that you can make a turd walk and talk. And lets not get me started on Craig Rygaard. What a POS!!! Ok, I'm done.


----------



## mitchellmead9 (Apr 25, 2012)

History Channel's "Pawn Stars" and "American Pickers" have avoided any major drama so far. To people who don't enjoy or know about antiques and interesting items of value, it probably looks like the same crap over and over. Lucky for these shows, most people enjoy these things, so watching the buying/selling/trading of these items is great. If Ax-Men showed everyday logging for an hour each week, sure all of us on here would be more tuned in to it. Unfortunately for us, ratings rule and everyday logging would become boring to most people. Personally, I would enjoy watching them cut trees and show different methods of getting the wood out. Put that with normal problems and how to actually fix them using hard work, good mechanical knowledge and teamwork; then we got a good logging show. Again, unfortunately for us ratings rule and they will continue to show a bunch of jackasses arguing like children.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 25, 2012)

mitchellmead9 said:


> History Channel's "Pawn Stars" and "American Pickers" have avoided any major drama so far. To people who don't enjoy or know about antiques and interesting items of value, it probably looks like the same crap over and over. Lucky for these shows, most people enjoy these things, so watching the buying/selling/trading of these items is great. If Ax-Men showed everyday logging for an hour each week, sure all of us on here would be more tuned in to it. Unfortunately for us, ratings rule and everyday logging would become boring to most people. Personally, I would enjoy watching them cut trees and show different methods of getting the wood out. Put that with normal problems and how to actually fix them using hard work, good mechanical knowledge and teamwork; then we got a good logging show. Again, unfortunately for us ratings rule and they will continue to show a bunch of jackasses arguing like children.



Ok, I'll concede to your point. However, they could just go with real life drama rather than having to fabricate it. I'm sure the loggers there are not far off from the land clearing crews here when it comes to personal lives. There is plenty of natural drama. Show the tough life of a logger, maybe throw in some family time like they do on Gold Rush or something.

Go to the John Deere, CAT, Vermeer, etc. factories and show some equipment being made. Spend a day in the shop. Focus on some of the hauling, forestors, etc.


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Apr 25, 2012)

The sad thing is they have made TV shows just like the circus. It's the same old dog and pony show on almost EVERY channel. You have "reality" shows (which as we all know are anything BUT reality) for every subject, every genre, every situation in life and it just plain gets old. Then (as we will use the History Channel as our instance) during the commercials they want to sell you T-shirts, coffee mugs, bobblehead dolls, etc. with your favorite 'actors' (because they are actors, after all) on them. I'm sorry, I would just as soon watch a two hour REAL HONEST TO GOODNESS documentary on a subject with the REAL PEOPLE INVOLVED and call it a day. I'm tired of these networks making a joke out of every subject out there.


----------



## Stihl Wielder (Apr 25, 2012)

How about a series that focuses on different companies each episode or every couple weeks even (like D&B Mack suggested). I, for one, would love to see logging done in different states, different countries, different situations (a two hour documentary special on recovering virgin timber from the bottom of Lake Superior would be awesome!), do that for a couple of weeks and move to a different situation (removing hardwood from the mideast via horse team), then move out west to a real coastal logging operation, etc.. Again fellas, just my opinion, I am just getting so sick and tired of watching a show where they have to bleep out 600 F-bombs per episode, all while my kids are sitting in the room with me. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## carym2a (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree with you, show some start to finish logging, and what it takes to get a logging side up and running. Without all the efing f-bombs going off just for the show of it.:taped:

Cary


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, show the logging operation from start to finish. Show the bidding or negotiations for the timber. Show the planning on how it is going to get done.

Show the replanting when done, where the product went to, clean-up etc.

It is hard to even sit and watch cable stations with a 4 year old (other than Disney and Nick Jr.) because of what may be said or shown. Even some of the commercials get out of line.


----------



## mitchellmead9 (Apr 26, 2012)

That would all be sick!!! I would love to see logging all over the world, great idea!!!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 27, 2012)

I think if they took shelby and those brothers from swamp people, put them together on a show, just their day to day, that would make a good, funny show. But the rest of them on Axe Men, they are nothing but novice actors. All that crap is fake. Like parking your truck below, right in the way, yeah right,


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 27, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I think if they took shelby and those brothers from swamp people, put them together on a show, just their day to day, that would make a good, funny show. But the rest of them on Axe Men, they are nothing but novice actors. All that crap is fake. Like parking your truck below, right in the way, yeah right,



Don't forget, giving all your employees bonus money for performing a "fast rigging" is the way you treat employees. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## carym2a (Apr 27, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Don't forget, giving all your employees bonus money for performing a "fast rigging" is the way you treat employees. :msp_thumbup:



I just luv "fast rigging" :msp_tongue:


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 2, 2012)

I love how they gaff up 30ft on a trunk and act like they did something hard. If that is a accomplishment that sets u apart from the rest..............


----------



## Piranhamonkey (May 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I love how they gaff up 30ft on a trunk and act like they did something hard. If that is a accomplishment that sets u apart from the rest..............



El Oh El...

That really makes me chuckle


----------



## gink595 (May 2, 2012)

I liked Swamp Loggers, but they cancelled that show....WTF. I think someone cancelled the wrong show.


----------



## greendohn (May 2, 2012)

Is this the show with the psychopathic 'coatsie"? the snuff lipped tyrant ? gave up on that show after season one. 
we use hickory and ash for maul handles around here.,,his hard hat just wouldn't hold up well to repeated application of a good maul handle,,
that bastard would need some reconstructive surgery or be found in a ditch around here.


----------



## slowp (May 3, 2012)

superjunior said:


> I'd like to see more of the cutting . axmen show seems to concentrate on removing and loading the logs... skips over the little detail of bringing them down... Too dangerous for the camera men?



Yup. It is for me but I'm not a man. I snapped a few pictures and the hardest to do is the falling. You have to keep one eye in the camera, and the other on the tree and faller, because sometimes, things do go wrong. Since cutting is done from the bottom of the unit up, trees can get in the way of picture taking too.
You don't want to stand in the fell and buck. You can't stand where the tree is going to go. The safer zone is above the cutter, where the trees block the view. It goes fast if things are normal, and everyday falling in a second or third growth forest can get boring to watch after a few trees. Competition is heavy for falling jobs, and they can't afford to take a lot of time to work with a camera crew. 

What the show could do, after a major house cleaning, is film in thinnings and partial cuts in addition to the clearcuts. Thinning takes a different set of skills. A funny fact, many of our local fallers like to work in thinnings because, "it takes more thinking". It is harder to film in a thinning, there are leave trees in the way. There could be less cussing--there is a lot of cussing amongst some crews, but it is overdone for the show and the guys should be able to tone it down a lot. I imagine they all have fun trying to out do each other verbally, and are encouraged by the show's people to do so. 

I've seen one of their stars work. He is better than the show gives him credit for--he is considered "a good hand to have around."

But remember, logging is not just chainsaws and falling. The logs have to be delivered to the mill for everybody to get paid. And TV shows have to have good ratings so they get advertising and the tv people get paid.

I quit watching it this year. Each year seems to be elevated in stupidity.


----------



## mhddist3 (May 3, 2012)

If Coatsie was half the psychopath he is portrayed as, he wouldn't be found in a ditch; he just wouldn't be *FOUND*!


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 5, 2012)

Well, like I said, its easy to "capture on film" set up shots. It is amazing that they just happen to have cameras in a bunch of different spots to catch the all of these "accidents" Show is all put on. The show is a fake, no real ops run like that. It sucks, I get HO's all the time asking about this or that, then I have to go into my spill about the real deal and how the that show is just the creation of some producer and it makes us all look like idiots. That they are not interested in pros, just idiots for ratings.


----------



## bigcat (May 5, 2012)

Fake ain't the word for it,like when Craig got whacked by the rig when he was standing in the swing radius.
I been around rigs for over forty years and have seen a few guys get waked and none of then got up and walked away they all left in an ambulance.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 6, 2012)

bigcat said:


> Fake ain't the word for it,like when Craig got whacked by the rig when he was standing in the swing radius.
> I been around rigs for over forty years and have seen a few guys get waked and none of then got up and walked away they all left in an ambulance.



Word! You can tell, that when the fat kid starts his rampage, the others wanna bust out laughing. I am sure it takes several shots to get it right. Or the fight scenes, so damn fake. The only part of that show I think is real is Shelby, I truly believe that guy is freakin nuts.
I checked for a Facebook for Axe-Idiots, they have one, but u cant leave any comments,LOL. I WONDER WHY!


----------

